# Calling all designers, I need your help!



## Coldduck22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello all. I am in search of a designer or designers that work on a price per design basis. I would need full rights to all of the designs to sell on my t-shirt site. I’m looking for a total of 10-15 great eye catching designs that would fit within my “niche” customer base. Price is also an issue since I am on a very limited budget at this time.
Here is the catch, the text on the designs needs to be customizable meaning changed easily by the buyer on my site. I don’t really want to get in the replacement of the text on the design or even font changes just yet. Right now I’m just concerned with changing the text itself. 
The finished orders will be sent to a DTG fulfillment service so the final product after customization needs to be compatible with the printers desires (file format, transparency etc.) 
If you are interested, shoot me a pm and we can talk about the details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## LucindaG. (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi we do custom Graphics, fulfillment and are a DTG printer. check out our site
personalized t shirts make your own t shirts direct to garment printer
Give us call I'm sure we can fit you needs.


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

View my portfolio and contact me if you are still interested.
Thanks.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

grcd said:


> View my portfolio and contact me if you are still interested.
> Thanks.


garry you've gotta throw up a link to your portfolio site.


----------



## hotvector (Jan 27, 2012)

yes.i am graphic designer,i have interest in you works,this is my websites www.hotvector.com,
www.greatdigitizing.com, so if you have free time,we can talk details.


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

portfolio: garryrone on deviantART
email: [email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

